# Partage de fichier via internet



## Pierrotmacosx (11 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais faire un partage entre deux mac dont un en X.3.9 et un autre à l'autre bout du monde. je suis derrière un routeur. 
J'ai bien vu Partage de fichiers Mac et session à distance, et partage web personnel, mais quel est l'étape à suivre ...


----------



## macboy (11 Juin 2005)

en fait je pense que le plus simple à mon avis est de faire du ftp (le partage de fichier  se limite en local)
donc tu utilises PureFTP Manager (une recherche sur ces forums ou le net t'en dira plus dessus, très simple d'installation il est même en français)

ensuite ce que tu dois faire vu que t'es derrière un routeur (la marque pourra nous aider à l'avenir)
tu dois rediriger toutes les connexions faîtes sur le port 21 vers ton mac
en gros tu dois trouver une fonction qui permet de dire "toutes les connexions faîtes sur le port 21 du routeur les rediriger vers le mac qui a l'adresse IP xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx )

voilà (j'espère que tu as une adresse IP fixe car se sera plus simple pour configurer 
allez bon courage


----------



## maousse (12 Juin 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> (le partage de fichier  se limite en local)


c'est faux, il suffit de rediriger les ports correspondants à l'AFP dans la config du routeur.


Sinon, oui, tu as trois options en gros pour partager tes fichiers :

- partage web personnel : ça active le serveur web apache sur ton mac, accessible via un navigateur web
- accès ftp : pureftpd manager est très bien en effet pour mettre ça en place, mais il faut que le client soit prêt à utiliser un client ftp
- partage de fichier : il faut un mac de l'autre côté, pomme-k, et indiquer l'adresse ip de ta machine

Dans tous les cas, il faut :

- que tu donnes ton ip à ton correspondant, tu peux la voir là : http://whatismyip.com
- que tu configures ton routeur (mapper un port, ça s'appelle comme ça) suivant la méthode voulue, vers l'ip locale de la machine serveur : port 80 pour le partage web, ports 20 et 21 pour le ftp, ports *548, 487
- ouvrir les mêmes ports dans le firewall de ta machine si tu l'as activé.

Dis nous ce que tu préfères, on verra pour les détails.


----------



## islacoulxii (12 Juin 2005)

Tous ca est d'un  preque charabiat....

Moi j'ai un iBook et un G5 et je voudrais que iCal et Carnet d'adresse se synchronise... de temps en temps... Je peux le faire par cette méthode? Si oui: expliquer un peu plus implement  

Si qqun a une autre méthode... (g p-e pas envie de payer pour un compte .Mac ... héhé)


----------



## maousse (12 Juin 2005)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> Tous ca est d'un  preque charabiat....
> 
> Moi j'ai un iBook et un G5 et je voudrais que iCal et Carnet d'adresse se synchronise...


eh bien tu ouvres ton sujet, non mais.  :mouais: 

(c'est vrai, c'est quoi cette mode de pirater les sujets en cours ?)


----------



## islacoulxii (12 Juin 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> eh bien tu ouvres ton sujet, non mais.  :mouais:
> 
> (c'est vrai, c'est quoi cette mode de pirater les sujets en cours ?)




ya pas moyen par un partage?


----------



## maousse (12 Juin 2005)

ouvre ton sujet, ça n'a rien à voir, ça pollue la réponse à l'initiateur du sujet, aies au moins cette politesse !


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

Maousse je suis d'accord avec toi concernant le partage de fichier...
mais normalement on ne voit que la boît de dépot si on active le partage de fichiers dans le menu préférences...
donc on peut simplement déposer et pas prendre...
ah moins je changer les droits ???


----------



## brome (12 Juin 2005)

La boite de dépot se trouve dans le dossier Public. Et les les fichiers qui se trouvent dans le dossier Public sont lisibles et copiables.

Les dossiers Boite de Dépot et Public remplissent des fonctions complémentaires : si je veux mettre des fichiers à disposition, je les mets dans "Public", et si je veux qu'on me donne des fichiers, je demande à ce qu'on les mette dans "Boite de dépot".


----------



## Pierrotmacosx (14 Juin 2005)

merci pour toutes ces réponses, je cherchait des choses compliqués, comme les deux ordinateurs sont des macs, 

Je vais résumer ce que j'ai compris dans la méthode qui me semble la plus simple.

1- cocher le partage de fichier Mac dans les préférences puis partage
Les ports sont ouverts tout seul, 548 et 427 (meme chose pour mon correspondant)

2- mettre mes fichiers en partage dans le dossier public et proposer de mettre les fichiers dans boite de dépot (meme chose pour mon correspondant)

3 - trouver mon adresse IP avec http://whatismyip.com/ (meme chose pour mon correspondant)

4- rediriger les ports 548 et 427 avec IP LAN de mon ordinateur (je vais mettre mon ordinateur en IP fixe)

5- dans le finder "Aller" puis "se connecter au serveur" ou pomme Q (meme chose pour mon correspondant)

6- taper : afp://"l'adresse IP de mon correspondant" (meme chose pour mon correspondant)


----------



## flopibal (19 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Comment fait-on ceci avec une Freebox en guise de routeur?:

4- rediriger les ports 548 et 427 avec IP LAN de mon ordinateur (je vais mettre mon ordinateur en IP fixe)

Merci!


----------

